# New Bow



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

What kind of bow would you next the bear truth 2 looks sweet


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahh, check and see if your keyboard's workin' OK.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

droptine801 said:


> What kind of bow would you next the bear truth 2 looks sweet


Maybe he meant "What kind of bow would you buy next? The Bear truth 2 looks sweet."

I shot a Hoyt and love it, don't need a new one every other year year, mine kills just fine.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> droptine801 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of bow would you next the bear truth 2 looks sweet
> ...


You are a wise man! :mrgreen:


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Get a Mathews, best shooting bow out there!!!!!


9er


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

9er said:


> Get a Mathews, best shooting bow out there!!!!!
> 
> 9er


I beg to differ my friend. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> 9er said:
> 
> 
> > Get a Mathews, best shooting bow out there!!!!!
> ...


Imagine that!!!!! :mrgreen:

9er


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well 9er, Hoyt wins more tourneys, and I have never missed a shot at an animal due to my Hoyt. And, they are local, and I always like supporting local companies, especially ones that put a quality product out there. Matthews are made in Wisconsin I believe, why would I want to help their economy out buy purchasing a 'lesser' bow? :shock: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, 

I have never missed a shot on an animal with my mathews!!!  Mathews claims that they win all the shoots too, what gives? which one is lying? :shock: 

IMHO, get a bow from mathews, hoyt, or bowtech and you wont be disapointed


9er


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

9er said:


> Well,
> 
> I have never missed a shot on an animal with my mathews!!!  Mathews claims that they win all the shoots too, what gives? which one is lying? :shock:
> 
> ...


That I agree with! There are many great bows out there, just get the one that 'feels' right. I have a Hoyt Ultra Tec and prefer it over the 'new' Hoyts.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> 9er said:
> 
> 
> > Well,
> ...


Im glad we can come to a conclusion!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The difference between a Mathews and a Hoyt is after buying the Hoyt you can still afford to buy gas to go hunting! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

go with a hoyt. If you go with a Mathews you wont be going hunting much when it cost you 1000 to 1500 just for the bow with nothing on it.I do agree with the rest hoyt,mathews,bowtech you cant go wrong with eather one.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> o-||


LMAO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think yer all on dope. *\-\* 

Buy a real mans hunting bow and shoot a recurve. 8) 

Who want s to pack around a boat anchor all day? :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd buy a rifle first.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you buy a hoyt, all you going to do is hoyt the animal, not kill it.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy a hoyt, all you going to do is hoyt the animal, not kill it.
> ...


LMAO


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Buy a bow that you are comfortable with and shoot everything that you can afford in your price range! Also shop around to get the most bang for your buck!

When my son was in the market for a new bow we went to Sportsman's and their prices were crazy! Then we went to Cabelas and were able to get a sweet Diamond by Bowtech "package" deal. Friggin Sweet Bow! Amazing how silent and fast it is out of the box. But before we bought that one, we had every bow in the store within the set price range that he was willing to spend brought out so we could compare. The first salesman kept pushing a "Ghetto Martin" on us. I told him to get lost and went to another older salesman and explained to him that we really did not care for the Martin and would like to try and compare some of the other bows. He ended up setting the draw on a few different bows (about 8 of them) for my son's draw length and we spent about an hour shooting on thier indoor mini range narrowing it down to two bows that he was really liking. It ended up being a decision between a PSE and a Diamond. The Diamond just seemed to shoot smoother and also seemed more balanced. 

I shoot a PSE Baby G-Force that a very good friend gave me years ago for helping him and his family out and love it! I have shot Mathews, Hoyts, Martins, Diamonds, Bowtechs and Brownings. They all shoot good. If I had the money I'd buy a Mathews switchback. I shot one at the range one day. Some guy really wanted to try my PSE and he insited on me shooting his switchback. To me it "feels good and flows well" in my hand. I also shot my sons Diamond and I would not mind having one of them either. Plus the price is a lot lower than the Mathews. But in the end I really like my Baby G.  

I would like to get a recruve just to fart around the bow range with......kinda like having a .22 in my gun collection for plinking :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> If you buy a hoyt, all you going to do is hoyt the animal, not kill it.


So, the bull elk I have stuck on my wall was just 'hoyt'. Dang, I sure hope I don't walk into the front room and find him sitting in my recliner watching The Outdoor Channel. 8)

Tex wrote:


> Who wants to pack around a boat anchor all day?


It wouldn't seem like a boat anchor if you were a MAN! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There all good. Just practice, practice, practice.

But I have a Bowtech Allegiance.

It is fast and very quiet. 

I bought it in Riverdale. 

It is so fast it beat me back home to Evanston........never heard it pass me either. 

True story.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> There all good. Just practice, practice, practice.


I think this is truly your answer. Everyone will have preferences... but the truth is that they will all kill deer.... well, they'll help YOU kill deer anyway. Tex and I'm sure others kill animals with recurves, sticks and probably obsidian if they can find it, other folks opt for the more mechanized side of bowhunting... but if you practice enough, regardless of the name painted on your bow, you have a good shot at taking an animal. Just shoot what feels best to you and then practice with it a lot.... Just for the record... when I was looking, I shot a Bowtech, Hoyt, Reflex, Bear and a PSE and I chose a Bear Element... certainly not top of the line but the kind of bow I shot didn't keep me from getting within shooting distance of an elk this past year. *I* missed the shot on the animal... the bow didn't miss it for me. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade wrote:
> If you buy a hoyt, all you going to do is hoyt the animal, not kill it.


Come on pro even you have to admit that's alittle funny.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It would have been funny if it was the first time I heard it. I have a couple of Matthews pro-staff buddies who say that all the time. I then just remind them of what I have killed with my Hoyt compared to what they have killed with their Matthews. :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's the think, blaming missed shots on your bow is the same thing as blaming misspelled words on your pencil. Just buy the best bow you can afford. Get it properly tuned. Then *practice practice practice*, and when you think you're ready, practice some more. Shoot with gloves on, off your knee, off your roof, through branches, with your backpack on, with a range finder, without your range finder. *Practice practice practice*. If you don't you'll miss, ask fixed blade he knows all about that.

Did I mention to *practice.*

Last but not least throw all your mechanicals away and buy Montec G-5's :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Here's the *think*, blaming missed shots on your bow is the same thing as blaming misspelled words on your pencil. Just buy the best bow you can afford. Get it properly tuned. Then *practice practice practice*, and when you think you're ready, practice some more. Shoot with gloves on, off your knee, off your roof, through branches, with your backpack on, with a range finder, without your range finder. *Practice practice practice*. If you don't you'll miss, ask fixed blade he knows all about that.
> 
> Did I mention to *practice.*
> 
> Last but not least throw all your mechanicals away and buy Montec G-5's :wink:


You are killing me, first you misspelled "thing". Second, you say *practice, practice, practice*, yet I haven't seen you at archery league *PRACTICING*. :shock: Third, forget them Montec G-5's and go with what a PRO uses; muzzy 125 gr three blades! :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats what I'm getting at, You can't say my keyboard is the problem with my spelling. Its because I'm an inbreed hillbilly from tooele county. Second I know I need to practice more. After going to that archery league I am a little nervous. Im afraid I would get hit with an arrow. It sounded like I was in a Wendover casino, with all the clicking and clinging going on from arrows missing the targets and hitting garage doors, plywood, steer gates, and concrete barriers. :wink: _(O)_ . If I'm not mistaken I believe you got some wood that night, with your never miss hoyt! :mrgreen: 

Just kidding folks the almighty pro never misses. Infact he's so good, not only does he play pool with a rope, he uses yarn for an arrow.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Just kidding folks the almighty pro never misses. In fact he's so good, not only does he play pool with a rope, he uses yarn for an arrow.


Pool is for hillbilly's. My Goldtips may be "yarn", but they get the job done. :mrgreen:

All that clinging and clanging was from the non-Hoyt shooters. I think you are SCARED to shoot because you might get out shot by a couple of 8 year olds. _(O)_ Or, are you just yellow? You know, like the snow you and .45 were eating on your bunny hunting trip.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Or, are you just yellow? You know, like the snow you and .45 were eating on your bunny hunting trip.


Hey !!! Don't get me into this argament !!! *\-\*

I used to shoot a Bear pretty good...it's always the shooter..not the equipment.. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to include Al in the snow eating adventure! :mrgreen: 

I agree it is the shooter more than the bow, but a quiet smooth shooting bow helps overcome marginal abilities.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I agree it is the shooter more than the bow, but a quiet smooth shooting bow helps overcome marginal abilities.


Helps overcome or helps them hide said marginal ability?? Somehow I think that even the best equipment can't completely hide the fact that some dudes pick up a bow two days before the season, shoot a couple arrows that flutter around and eventually wind up in a 20 inch circle (thats kind of an exaggeration), call it good and head to the hills.... 8) I think you're only as good as the time you put in with your equipment. Anyone can get lucky...but to be consistent, whether its with a stick and string, my mid range Bear or your top of the line Hoyt.... you have to do more than pick it up and say, yep, thats a bow, now lets hunt. Spending more money does not make you a better hunter. It might make you look pretty and be good for the photo op but designer equipment won't cut your tag for you if you can't put it to use in an effective manner. I don't know that I'd challenge Tex or any of the other old style equipment users to a shooting contest... I'd probably get it handed to me pretty easily by some of those guys.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I agree it is the shooter more than the bow, but a quiet smooth shooting bow *helps overcome marginal abilities*.
> ...


Notice how I said "marginal", not "some dude picks up a bow 2 days before the season". Big difference. 8)

Tex is good out to 7 yards, after that he is "marginal". :shock:


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Santa was good to me this year...I got my Hoyt Katera XL, I retired the Mathews LX (now the trusty back-up!). I absolutely love my Katera! Very fast, forgiving and quiet! And very easy to tune compared to a few of Hoyts past models!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

bowhunter said:


> Santa was good to me this year...I got my Hoyt Katera XL, I retired the Mathews LX (now the trusty back-up!). I absolutely love my Katera! Very fast, forgiving and quiet! And very easy to tune compared to a few of Hoyts past models!


I am jealous the Katera looks good, I have heard good things about it. I am still saving up for my Hoyt, I shoot a reflex which I love by the way I almost bought me this years model of reflex but changed my mind since mine is only 2 years old. It has been a good bow, I would recommend it to anyone who wants Hoyt quality but doesn't have enough money to spend on one right now. I used to shoot an old hoyt when I was younger can't even remember what the model was had it for about 10 years and never had a complaint though. I would say it is more the shooter and less the equipment though. I can shoot as good as anyone on here it is the preperation and practice that makes you a good hunter though.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

The Katera completes me. I have shot an Ultra Tec for the past 3 years. I didn't think there was enough advacement for me to get a new bow, then I shot a Katera. End of story. As much as i love my ultra, it is night and day difference between it and the Katera. I had Gerald order me one immidiately. Very smooth. Killed a bunny with it on saturday. so....


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's another reason to buy a Hoyt...I was hunting out by Vernal this year and rolled a Honda 650...hurt my arm, but that Hoyt still shot fine after the wheeler came to a stand-still at the bottom of the mountain...all my arrows were broken but the bow was fine...so neener, neener...see if a Matthews or a Bowtech could do the same..


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a new 2007 Browning Mirage this year. Shot a couple of other bows first...Hoyt, Matthews, Bear, and a bowtech. The Browning felt the best to me and it was very comfortable for me to shoot. Just goes to show that you have to find what best fits YOU! Good luck. Utbowhntr


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Its what bow would you buy next I checked out the Bear Truth 2 at TSI and it sure felt nice just got off a 18 hour shift sorry . I on the other hand have a Whisper Creek 05' stealth no problems.I took a cow this year at 45 yards went clean throw and a buddy was 15 yards away in some pines said never heard the shot . There out of Woods Cross.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

It looks like the word is "HOYT"!


I love my Trykon!!!!!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i went with the bowtech this year. that thing slings sticks a whole lot better than my old pse.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

What do you folks think of Parker, especially the Frontier and Frontier 2 plus???


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I went with the new PSE X Force 7 and I love it. I shot the mathews, hyot, diamond,bowtech, but my love fell with PSE. My wife shoots a parker and likes it alot. Her bow is a few years old so it is not the quitest or smoothest but she likes it. Its a nice fit for her, anyway. Those parkers are the only ones I have not shot. Give em all a try.


----------

